# Halfords offer



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

Just a heads up, I went to Halfords today and they had a special on meguiars cleaning stuff, I got the bucket, grit guard and lid and a sheepskin mitt for £20, very good saving.


----------



## Ara_TTS (Aug 23, 2020)

Amazon currently has the same offer (Same price) I've just ordered a new mitt, 4 years has taken it's toll on the last one.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------

